# Solitary fursuit activities



## Bornes (Jan 10, 2014)

Alternatively: What makes a good fursuit video?

I know fursuiters dancing is a big thing. I see a lot of fursuiting dance vids. But not much else.
What else is there to do in fursuit by yourself? What other types of fursuit videos are fun to watch?


----------



## speedactyl (Jan 11, 2014)

question is more like where else do you wear a fursuit?


----------



## Nashida (Jan 11, 2014)

Whatever you want to do. You don't have to dance. Trying messing around with activities you can easily do out of suit. I've seen furries try playing Kinect. Sooner or later I'm gonna have someone help film me playing Guitar Hero, which I've found I can do in fursuit.


----------



## Rhee (Jan 14, 2014)

juggling? fursuit in an apron cooking? though that could be disastrous


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jan 14, 2014)

Try everyday things, like playing video games. I found a video of furries playing Slender in suit, it was quite entertaining.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 14, 2014)

Gaming would be a good one. If I really wanted too, and I might to be honest, I could start doing some lets plays without facecam. Then, one event will happen where I can BAM fursuit facecam. Get the proper tools to facecam, get a number of subscribers, or reach a certain episode in my main LP. Or maybe just all of them. Of course I need capability, but I'd think if I have a subscriber goal, show it off, or give it time until episode 100 or some shit.

I'm really not sure of any activity that would be more entertaining for others, while also being easy, than dancing or gaming. Maybe I'm just not creative.


----------



## Jaseface (Jan 15, 2014)

Its not quite easy to do in fursuit but I DJ in full fursuit.  One of these times I need to have a video camera recording me in a live DJ set


----------



## Bornes (Jan 15, 2014)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Try everyday things, like playing video games. I found a video of furries playing Slender in suit, it was quite entertaining.


Cool! Got a link?


Jaseface said:


> Its not quite easy to do in fursuit but I DJ in full fursuit.  One of these times I need to have a video camera recording me in a live DJ set


Yes, that'd be interesting to see. =)


----------



## powderhound (Jan 15, 2014)

Scare animals.


----------



## Joey (Jan 15, 2014)

Meditation.


----------



## ArcaninesCurse (Jan 16, 2014)

DDR


----------



## TobyDingo (Jan 16, 2014)

Drink a vast amount of alcohol and see where that gets you?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 16, 2014)

Chat roulette in fursuit?

There's also playing an instrument in fursuit.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 16, 2014)

Rhee said:


> juggling? fursuit in an apron cooking? though that could be disastrous



I've seen this a few times and I find it hilarious to watch. XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 16, 2014)

A good auto old fashioned will get you more views that you could ever possibly hope for.

(paw off in suit, post to xtube or whatever)


----------



## chesse20 (Jan 16, 2014)

Film yourself and then photoshop yourself fursuiting into tv shows like the x-files or Star Wars the next generation


----------



## dleedh (Jan 17, 2014)

Film yourself cleaning your room only to have it end up dirtier than when you started.
Ping Pong
Trying to draw your self by using the bathroom mirror, double speed.
Making a fortress in your living room with the couch pillows and your blankets.
Walking into a dojo... then running out.
Blinking contest on youtube.


----------



## Troj (Jan 17, 2014)

Parkour?

Seconding juggling.

How about everyday activities that are comically hard to do with big paws? That would produce some LOLs and such.


----------



## Jaseface (Jan 20, 2014)

Bornes said:


> Cool! Got a link?
> 
> Yes, that'd be interesting to see. =)



I filmed myself in my partial suit mixing some if you want to see its http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPLSj_K9dH4&feature=youtu.be


----------

